

Comcast loves chat(ting) - stinger

With comcast, you need to undergo a painful 15 mins of a chat session to reset your password.
When I try to log in, it tells me<p>"There is a problem with the information in your account and we need to talk to you in order to reset your password. A customer support agent will assist you and help you reset your password securely". And then the torture begins.<p>And this is not just with reset passwords, its also with signing up for new service. After you select all options and you are ready to checkout, it stops you. There is no "Place Order/Confirm" but "LIVE CHAT".<p>I ended up calling them and placing the order. But not without wasting another 20 mins.<p>For every freakin' thing, they want you to chat with someone.<p>Has anyone else experienced the same issue.
======
justrudd
Yeah. I helped a friend of mine get signed up. You enter all your information
on their web site (address, phone #, etc.) and then during the chat, they make
you confirm all the information you just put in. Why the hell did I waste 10
minutes filling out the site just to have to retype it in during the chat?

And their shopping cart is all f'ed up. They let you put conflicting deals
into your cart (i.e. she chose a deal on internet that was only for current
customers and a deal on cable that is only for new customers). And the cart
happily allowed it. Around the 10 minute mark of the chat, the rep says "Oh. I
just noticed that those deals aren't compatible. You'll need to do X instead"
where X was about $20 a month more. I canceled the order, called them, and
asked how was a person supposed to know which deals are conflicting and which
ones aren't if their own website doesn't stop them from being put in the cart?
Finally I got the rep on the phone to give me both deals. Took about an hour
of reasoning with them, making them walk through the website with me (which
I'm sure they didn't), and finally just threatening to hang up and go with
Qwest and DirecTV. I think it was the latter that finally tipped the scale. Of
course, she can't get Qwest or DirecTV at her apartment :)

------
stinger
yup.

during my chat with the agent to reset my password, i asked him why did they
force me to chat and he said that they justed wanted to confirm the "security"
info.

I said, I already put that in on the previous screen. There was no answer.

